# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من كلام ابن القيم (خطورة سوء الفهم عن الله ورسوله)

## بكر البعداني

*خطورة سوء الفهم عن الله ورسوله*
*قال ابن القيم** في كتاب الروح ( 62 ) : ينبغي أن يفهم عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مراده من غير غلوٍّ ولا تقصير فلا يحمل كلامه ما لا يحتمله، ولا يقصر به عن مراده وما قصده من الهدي والبيان، وقد حصل بإهمال ذلك والعدول عنه من الضلال عن الصواب ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، بل سوء الفهم عن الله ورسوله أصل كل بدعة وضلالة نشأت في الإسلام بل هو أصل كل خطأ في الأصول والفروع، ولا سيما إن أضيف إليه سوء القصد. اهـ .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

صدق رحمه الله ، وجزاك الله خيرا ، وكم من أناس طعنوا في هذا وذاك ويستدلون  ـ ربما ـ بآيات أو أحاديث أو بكلام لأهل العلم المتقدمين ، أو ما يروق لهم من كلام المعاصرين ممن يقلدونهم ويتعصبون لهم ، وينزلون ذلك على من يطعنون ، فلابد من تحقيق مناط الدليل ولابد وهذا من الفهم عن الله ورسوله وأهل العلم .
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في صيد الخاطر :
ومن أيده الله تعالى بلطفه، رزقه الفهم، وأخرجه عن ربقة التقليد، وجعله أمة وحده في زمانه، لا يبالي بمن عبث ولا يلتفت إلى من لام. قد سلم زمامه إلى دليل واضح السبييل ...
أعاذنا الله وإياكم من سوء الفهم .

----------

